# Avatar and Signature for Mamma?



## CatPat (Oct 7, 2013)

Mamma wishes for a picture and a signature for her postings. She has a new computer now but can not figure of how to add these. I have tried to tell her but she becomes annoyed with it.

May I help with this? Or does she need of the administrators to help her? Someone must enter into her account to set these, and for this she will have to say her password. If I am not trusted by the administrators here to do this, can one of you help us?

Mamma does not like these computers but she is learning. I am helping her very much with her new computer! 

Thank you for to see of this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, you set yours up no problem so she could give you her password, and you can do the setup. Then once you are finished, Momma can go in and change her password. Easy peasy.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 7, 2013)

Exactly. You set yours up no problem, Cat, just walk her through it.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 7, 2013)

And for Momma to change her password, all she has to do is click on "User CP" up on the top left and click on "Edit Email and Password". When that window opens it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you! 

There is no rule about the sharing of passwords?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 7, 2013)

There is no official rule as far as I know. While it's generally bad practice to give out your password, there are exceptions such as your mom giving you her password so you can help her. She can then change it afterward if needed.

If you are fairly good with computers and will be helping her a lot with her computer, you might look into a program called Teamviewer. It's free to download and for personal use. It's easy to download and install. It allows you to connect from your system to hers and see what she sees on her  computer. It also lets you type and control the mouse for her computer. This means you can show her how to do things instead of just telling her. Would take some initial work to walk her through downloading and installing it and starting a connection but in the long run it might be worth it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

CatPat said:


> May I help with this? Or does she need of the administrators to help her? Someone must enter into her account to set these, and for this she will have to say her password. If I am not trusted by the administrators here to do this, can one of you help us?



You could have her password and do this without asking and no one would know  Or your mother herself could ask a mod to help her. Remember when PF changed the wording under your name? Mods and admins can change member settings without having their passwords.


----------

